# WARNING ABOUT WELLNESS FISH - BONES IN FOOD



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6K2BBd518


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: I'm shocked


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

scary and i have also read about mold in their foods on other groups


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Why should we trust *any* commercial pet food? We can't even trust commercial human food.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698327


> Why should we trust *any* commercial pet food? We can't even trust commercial human food.[/B]


Valid point you have there. That was just sickening.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow. I just just even know what to say. That is just really disturbing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That really is upsetting. I don't use Wellness but if it wasn't for Zoeys IBD I would have.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

omg! that is so bad


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am feeding my Wellness Weight Management and they are all doing fine on it. Are the fishbones not able to be digested or chewed enough and that is why the alarm???? Never thought about the problems that stem from fishbones? Anybody want to enlighten me?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 4 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699003


> I am feeding my Wellness Weight Management and they are all doing fine on it. Are the fishbones not able to be digested or chewed enough and that is why the alarm???? Never thought about the problems that stem from fishbones? Anybody want to enlighten me?[/B]


it is explained in the video. :huh: 

the bones are cooked. they are sharp razor like protrusions in the food. the can lacerate or perforate the esophagus, stomach or intestines. 
that's the alarm.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 3 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698059


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6K2BBd518[/B]


Very scary and disturbing.

And, it's a shame that these companies will not be accountable for stuff like this.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I am shocked....Wellness has/had such a wonderful reputation!!! Ugh!

Cooper is eating Wellness Core - reduced fat right now. Hmmm. He was having an issue with the Duck in the Natural Balance. I can't ever seem to get all 3 dogs to do well on one food...lol.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

From what I'm reading now, it seems this may be a hoax. Apparently this guy tried to sell that video to Wellness to get money out of them and when they wouldn't pay, he posted it on youtube. I'm not sure which is true and which isn't. I do know that I have fed wellness and never found anything at all that looked dangerous in it. I stopped feeding it because it was too rich for my pups. I don't buy it truth be had.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I did some more searching and found several claims from Wellness saying this man tried to sell the video to them.


QUOTE


> Response from Wellness re the fish bone video...by Elaine
> 
> "We wanted to address your question about a YouTube video being circulated in which a consumer alleges that their bag of Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato Dry Dog food contains harmful fish bones. This consumer approached us and told us that the video was available for purchase. When we refused, he posted the video on YouTube.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to say wellness is perfect or anything, but that this particular claim seems bogus. I just can't imagine no one would have complained before now if there were that many bones in it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ That looks so fake to me. Almost looks as though he "glued" little bones on the kibble. 

I mean, come on. He opened a new bag. And actually scooped up "bones". Those little bones
would have been at the bottom of the bag. Not to mention the obvious bones stuck within the kibble. 

With all those bones "sticking" out of the kibble, I would think people would have noticed by now.

And this "video" guy states, he's been worried about it for a year, but thought it was safe once 
Petco started selling it ~ LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh good lord, it's a bunch of crapola then????????????????????? :blink: 
I sware don't people have anything better to do than this? :angry:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 10 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703291


> LOL ~ That looks so fake to me. Almost looks as though he "glued" little bones on the kibble.
> 
> I mean, come on. He opened a new bag. And actually scooped up "bones". Those little bones
> would have been at the bottom of the bag. Not to mention the obvious bones stuck within the kibble.
> ...


*
I have to agree with this. It seems to me that this guy is just trying to extort money from Wellness.*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

was cooper vomitting on duck and potato? Potato can trigger ibd in some dogs susceptible to inflammation of intestines. I have seen it in two of my dogs as they vomit when i give them white potato but my dd does fine with it 

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jan 6 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700193


> I am shocked....Wellness has/had such a wonderful reputation!!! Ugh!
> 
> Cooper is eating Wellness Core - reduced fat right now. Hmmm. He was having an issue with the Duck in the Natural Balance. I can't ever seem to get all 3 dogs to do well on one food...lol.[/B]


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I used to use Wellness Duck and Sweet Potato about a year ago but never saw anything like what was in that video! I am not convinced this is for real. Plus, I think it would have sufficed if he had just sliced the cucumber and tomato to prove the point and NOT himself. That in itself makes me wonder about this guy.


----------

